# Moving to Cairo in 6 weeks HELP!



## thelatics

Hi everyone, 

I have been very interested in the comments people have posted regarding life in Egypt. I have a teaching job in a British & American job in the Giza area, which I am very excited about.

I am obviously keen to 'soften the blow' regarding what will be a rather big culture shock! So any info / advice about getting used to living out there would be greatly appreciated.

I will be staying in a hotel for up to 3 weeks whilst flat hunting but I would like to get settled asap. Without seeing it I am drawn to Maadi, so I was wondering whether anybody has any views on that and/or information about what I might need to pay.

As I said any information would be gratefully receivesd,
All the best

Latics!!


----------



## scooby21

As a Oldham lass myself I had to respond sorry havent much practical info for you except to say life in Cairo has become easy in many ways with the opening of the big supermarkets like Asda and Tescos, and big shopping malls to make to Spindles look tiny, I think the initial time to visit Cairo you become very aware of the poverty around and the massive gap between rich and poor- some areas to me reminded me very much of what I would have expected to find in India, however that having been said their are some great reasons for living in Cairo as well you feel the city is alive. Many people expats live in Maddi but you need to be aware that it is built up area and not what you are used to. the distance between work and home needs to be a major consideration for you, as a foreign workers you will be ripped off so be careful who you trust. May be of help there is a flat on website holiday lettings . co .uk that is in the Giza area may be cheaper than a hotel for a short stay and is run by a british woman - I dont know them but hopefully its ok, the other place to have a look may be website edar . com they have places to rent to give you idea of prices but dont expect to get anything fixed up from here as you have to be there to make arrangements . sorry as I am still a new member it wont let me post the website addres as it should be put a couple of w's and it should work
good luck Julie


----------



## omarmido

hi to you and welcome onboard 

egypt really is a ship ,you got to learn from others who know it better.

what i can say is that with a small budget and willing to enjoy your time , life in egypt is wonderful. 
for us the american-egyptian standard family

bye to you
omarmido


----------



## masr8

*Living in Cairo*

You will really love Cairo. I hope your move goes well. I have been living here for two years (originally from London) but the other side of Cairo where you will be and I love it here. Maadi is a really nice area - find out from your school if they will get a school bus to pick you up in the morning - because traffic can be terrible. Also check out new Cairo and Kattameya and Zamelek or Helipolis (Masr Gaddida). Have someone from school help you with your flat hunting and really make sure you get rid or or ask for any furniture you want removed because once you move in its hard to get rid of stuff. Make an list of everything in the flat and ask for the locks to be changed as landlords can let themselve in. They are very attached to their flats. 
If you havent been to Cairo before - there is everything you need. City Stars is a massive Shopping Centre and Maadi has Carreforre supermarket. If you need anyhelp let me know. No trouble.


----------

